# Will implanting naltrexone help



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Will implanting naltrexone help


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

You have made an identical post in the facebook group "Initiative for Depersonalization Studies" under the profile "Lio Messi".


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Mayor -gross u got any problem with me


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Messirocks said:


> Will implanting naltrexone help


Nobody can answer that question...The only way to know is to actually try it....


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I will try it and let u all know


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Messirocks said:


> Mayor -gross u got any problem with me


Yes I do. Your posts are all irrelevant and very close to spamming. In your first, "Full recovery" you claim you have found a cure. The post is extremely banal as all your posts are and you say that;" So this is my last post here and i am beginning my journey to full cure and i hope yours too."

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/93626-full-recovery/?hl=messirocks#entry601600

Then I do a post about rTMS and a process i am in with a rTMS clinic in a foreign country that I write to. You say I shall do it fast, ask me how it went a few days after my post, you contact me on messenger with the same question. So, you have shown a behaviour that has irritated me personally. By the way. The head of the rTMS clinic who is a professor have replied me 3.weeks ago and said he will look into depersonalisation disorder and reply me as soon as possible. It is holiday season, he might contact some researchers who have done research years back on the view today. I have written that the structure medial prefrontal cortex might be central partly because it can express dynophin to anxiety and stress and shot down several structures. Other structures under suspicion in DP can't not express dynorphin to stress that and when some people have a partly response to opiopate antagonists it might that this structure is central in DP. Is is very active in people with PTSD with depersonalisation.

All your posts are absurd because many of your questions could you get answers to by looking in previous posts and debates by others. You have made a spamming thread on your trail with Lamotrigin in 100.mg. It is totally irrelevant as there are many many posts on there subject and very few have a respons to lamotrigin and they typically respons in the dose of 200-300.mg. You suddenly claim in a dose of 100.mg that you see clearly, you feel something- you have a response according to yourself. Then you stop that thread to start a new subject on this forum. It is usually very shot and written in a childish messaging language as all your posts are with demands that people help you or reply you. Your posts has character of constantly trying to seek attention of others and that is your primary goal. I have blocked you on facebook and I wish I could do the same here.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Messirocks said:


> I will try it and let u all know


No, you will spam this forum with that subject as it shouldn´t have any interest for anyone. Naltrexone has a very low affinity for the kappa opioid receptor and you need a dose of 150-200.mg to feel partiel response to it. Very few can tolerate it and very few afford it. Everything in relation to naltrexone and other drugs that are antagonistic for the opioid system can be found in previous debates here. You have nothing relevant to come with and that is not your intention either.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Shut up


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Lamotrigine helped me at 100 mg .after that it stopped.u need to use your mouth wisely


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Messirocks said:


> Lamotrigine helped me at 100 mg .after that it stopped.u need to use your mouth wisely


So, it was placebo and spamming of the forum with that predictable and irrelevant thread. As lamotrigine when productive in DP (and it rarely is) is within the range of a dose 2-300.mg. You chose to stop at a dose of 100.mg that is bellow that rage because it stopped working instead of trying to raise the dose. I have the suspicion that you have never tried it. Everything is about getting attention.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

U really don't know anything idiot


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Lamotrigine didn't help u that's why u r crying


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I currently take 150 mg


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

* lamotrigine


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Messirocks said:


> U really don't know anything idiot





Messirocks said:


> Lamotrigine didn't help u that's why u r crying


projections.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Idiot Mayer gross


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ding-dong,-Messirocks.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Mayer-Gross said:


> No, you will spam this forum with that subject as it shouldn´t have any interest for anyone. Naltrexone has a very low affinity for the kappa opioid receptor and you need a dose of 150-200.mg to feel partiel response to it. Very few can tolerate it and very few afford it. Everything in relation to naltrexone and other drugs that are antagonistic for the opioid system can be found in previous debates here. You have nothing relevant to come with and that is not your intention either.


But there is that study, where they tried low doses of naltrexone between 2 and 6 mg daily.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25421416

Over 15 patients, 11 saw an improvement and 7 a long lasting improvement. In the abstract they don't talk about using a control group though.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Trith said:


> But there is that study, where they tried low doses of naltrexone between 2 and 6 mg daily.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25421416
> 
> Over 15 patients, 11 saw an improvement and 7 a long lasting improvement. In the abstract they don't talk about using a control group though.


Those people do not suffer from depersonlisation disorder but complex dissociation . The full text in german i here;https://www.researchgate.net/publication/268881012_Low_dose_naltrexone_in_the_treatment_of_dissociative_symptoms

Naltrexone, naloxone and buprenophine has been tried in much higher doses by many. A dose of 100.mg of naltrexone is typical for some to fell a small reduction in symptoms like 15-20%. As it stands one can say that opiopate antagonist might take some of the symptoms particularly numbing.


----------



## freewilly (Mar 16, 2008)

At kings college they have run trials with no success as far as I know. Neither with TMS..


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

freewilly said:


> At kings college they have run trials with no success as far as I know. Neither with TMS..


There has been no trails at Kings College with a opiopate antagonist. There has been a russian trial with naloxone infusion and a trial done at the former research unit in the US under Daphne Simeon .She stills tries on the private patients she have in a dose of 50-100.mg. The video blogger "DPD Diaries" who has been in a CBT session at the unit (that has done no research since 2016 and only sees patients) with no results was put on naltrexone as a trial by a psychiatrist recently.

You claim that rTMS didn't have any effect in also false. They did two trials a the right VLPFC with rTMS and there was a reduction on avenge of 44% in symptoms with 6.session. They wrote that;"Data presented in this case series indicate that 1 Hz rTMS to the right VLPFC may be a potential treatment option for DPD, which has previously proved difficult to treat with pharmacotherapy. Six out of seven participants showed over 25% improvement in symptoms, two over 50%. One participant did not respond to treatment. may act via biological mechanisms different to that of psychotropic medications and as such make it a potentially new treatment method for the disorder.".....The potential of rTMS as a treatment option for DPD requires further study in the form of a controlled trial of multiple sessions of rTMS. If further sham-controlled research proves positive, rTMS may be judged an appropriate intervention or adjunct to other interventions e.g. antidepressants. Combining treatment studies with investigations of mechanisms using neurophysiological and neuroimaging techniques for example would also lead to rapid advances in the field"

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4906152/

They have had no funding since 2016 for larger trials or research . Most researchers have left the unit and Anthony David who was head of unit has shifted to a professorship at University College London and I follow him on twitter and i posted some things related to the right VLPFC and social exclusion and he replied the right VLPFC had a role as a target in depersonalisation. So, he still believes in rTMS and the right VLPFC.


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Those people do not suffer from depersonlisation disorder but complex dissociation . The full text in german i here;https://www.researchgate.net/publication/268881012_Low_dose_naltrexone_in_the_treatment_of_dissociative_symptoms
> 
> Naltrexone, naloxone and buprenophine has been tried in much higher doses by many. A dose of 100.mg of naltrexone is typical for some to fell a small reduction in symptoms like 15-20%. As it stands one can say that opiopate antagonist might take some of the symptoms particularly numbing.


what is complex dissociation, and how can it be differentiated from dpdr? Is "complex dissociation" a legitimate disorder?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

curiousmind said:


> what is complex dissociation, and how can it be differentiated from dpdr? Is "complex dissociation" a legitimate disorder?


You can look complex dissociation up. It is not related to depersonalisation. In this text about depersonalisation there is a significant difference between the two;

"Both ICD-10 and DSM-IV betray uncertainty as to the nosological status of depersonalisation: in the former, it is included under the vague heading of 'other neurotic disorders', whereas in the latter it is listed under dissociative disorders, an equally problematic classification, as the hallmark of true dissociation is a lack of subjective awareness of change. By contrast, sufferers from depersonalisation are all too aware of a disturbing change in their experience of themselves and/or their surroundings - indeed, in the primary disorder, this awareness of change is the very essence of the presenting complaint. Other ways in which depersonalisation differs from dissociative disorders are explored at length in Hunter et al (2003)."

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2077/638170af373285242d985bb2f6cc61c43d27.pdf


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Mayer-Gross said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4906152/
> 
> They have had no funding since 2016 for larger trials or research . Most researchers have left the unit and Anthony David who was head of unit has shifted to a professorship at University College London and I follow him on twitter and i posted some things related to the right VLPFC and social exclusion and he replied the right VLPFC had a role as a target in depersonalisation. So, he still believes in rTMS and the right VLPFC.


 so whats next, who will be/are the current researchers, and do you know where research is currently being conducted? I heard Sierra also left the KCL research unit and no longer studies or treats dpd...


----------



## freewilly (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes Sierra left kings college and now resides in Medellin since 5 years, my city by coincidence. Im his only dp patient left here, he treats a normal variety of people here. His main point of focus wasn´t TMS or naltrexone though because of lack of results I guess..


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

They ran out of funding in 2015. There has been no publication there since 2016. There is no staff that do research . So, he didn't leave. I have been in contact with him in 2010 because the opiopate antagonist, Nalmefene was to be approved for alcoholism and it was a partiel agonist the the kappa receptor and i wrote to him if they where aware of it. He wrote to me they once had considered a trial with it and said there might be some benefit from it. You claim about rTMS is without foundation in publications.

You claim that AYAHUASCA will help but there are at least two articles that says that depersonalisation can be a side-effect from it. There are several personal stories of people who have got depersonalisation from it. I have come with references to rTMS that you ignore. Now, i what you to come with eksamples of people who has been cured form depersonalisation from it.


----------



## freewilly (Mar 16, 2008)

Ayahuasca can be very scary, but many things in life are and yes all those scary things can cause DP. Ayahuasca as well if not done in the proper setting perhaps. But its the strongest most promising cure ive seen after 20 years, connecting people to their soul. Antidepressants if anything have made my DP even more untreatable. Besides they can cause dp and dr as well. Why dont you go and complain with your doctors instead of shooting the messenger. Im simply communicating what ive learned from one of the biggest names in the field. And no im not going to look for examples because some guy on the internet demands it in one of his rants against me. But there, are just google it.

But hey i know how we can feel desperate for a cure, and maybe if people like simeon see potential go for it...dp is a dragon with a hundred heads. Everyone should try as many different responsible things as possible till they finally manage to open up to them selves.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

freewilly said:


> And no im not going to look for examples because some guy on the internet demands it in one of his rants against me. But there, are just google it.


Thanks says it all. You can't come with any examples at all. In depersonalisation disorder normal brain networks are disrupted and by adding a hallucinogen you are adding a disruption to a disrupted network and that might be felt like a relieve by some for some time. That is your "cure". Yes, there are some posts with people feeling a temporally relief form depersonalisation by taking it and they return to the depersonalized state. You say it yourself. You have tried it a 100.times and it have not worked.


----------



## freewilly (Mar 16, 2008)

Sierra has done trials with naltrexone on patients with no effect in his finding (doesn´t mean he´s right). His wife has done her PhD on TMS for depersonalization. According to sierra they couldn´t find significant results. Remember an ambitious academic has a motivation to give as much relevance to their research as possible whether its there or not, which can cause bias as well. Simeon once complained with Sierra there was no money in depersonalization. Why do you think that is? The academic spectrum has not come up with real workable solutions, at least not one cure for all.

Let me rephrase myself: after 20 years and thousands of dp patients Sierra sees Ayahuasca as *BY FAR* the most promising cure. all the rest almost doesn´t take you where you need to go: your core, your most painful or most scary place that you have pushed away because you can´t handle it, but you need to revisit it to loosen up your trauma..these trances can overwrite your mental rigidity.

An academic with a name commits professional suicide to publish positive findings on an illegal drug. Thats why the info hasn´t gotten out I imagine. Thats why im here, because its frustrating and tragic. At Kings college they had underground groups of dp sufferers that would go to secret ceremonies...

I am not saying its for everyone. There are risks if done wrong or with the wrong people or by the wrong people. No people with schizophrenia or a vulnerability to psychosis for instance. Get informed on your own medical condition well beforehand.

And order to prevent you from having the senseless and unjust joy of feeling right and shooting down a real viable cure for some of us, here is a link of someone that healed, notice he also talks about having frequently encountered other DP sufferers.

https://spiritvineretreats.com/ayahuasca-blog/boundaries-are-real-depersonalization-derealization-disorder/


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

freewilly said:


> Sierra has done trials with naltrexone on patients with no effect in his finding (doesn´t mean he´s right). His wife has done her PhD on TMS for depersonalization. According to sierra they couldn´t find significant results. Remember an ambitious academic has a motivation to give as much relevance to their research as possible whether its there or not, which can cause bias as well. Simeon once complained with Sierra there was no money in depersonalization. Why do you think that is? The academic spectrum has not come up with real workable solutions, at least not one cure for all.
> 
> Let me rephrase myself: after 20 years and thousands of dp patients Sierra sees Ayahuasca as *BY FAR* the most promising cure. all the rest almost doesn´t take you where you need to go: your core, your most painful or most scary place that you have pushed away because you can´t handle it, but you need to revisit it to loosen up your trauma..these trances can overwrite your mental rigidity.
> 
> ...


i just readed his experiences. he got brief moments of having emotions and reality but his numbness came after a while back. so it doesnt sound like „healing"


----------

